# The "WE WANT HEAD" petition thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

With Wesley sucking it up big time and DA doing nothing special, I say it's time we give our prized rookie Luther Head some added playing time! 

All those supporting this cause reply to this thread starting with the phrase "We Want Head!"

:dpepper: 

Seriously though I think he would match up very well against Wade tomorrow.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao Mania, didn't we have this discussion a while back when we first drafed "L"Head. "WE WANT HEAD" just doesn't sound very good. Let recap appropriate "HEAD" uses. (Luther Head, LHEAD, LH) Basically anything but the word HEAD by itself is acceptable.

Sticking to your thread though, only because you've asked me to:

"WE WANT *L* HEAD" (sorry, couldn't do it) Yes, Luther is a gamer and he is out to prove that he can play.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

wasn't there a thread about this before the season started? nice call mrc.

against wade, wesley won't have a chance. Head should get alot of minutes.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys need a sign that reads 


Wesley sucks, give me Head


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

BUMP

after tonight I think we all need to sign this petition!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wesley hit 2 shots tonight

just thought i'll throw that out there


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

Wesley looks slightly better tonight. I don't think we should give up on him just yet. We're still meshing remember? But bump of DA now i know why MRC hates him so much.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

maybe it means DWes is better suited for a back-up role?

By no means are we giving up on Wes or DA if we give Head more PT, but more of giving Head a chance to prove himself, because I feel the guy can play as well as say Marquis Daniels did in his rookie year.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Wesley hit 2 shots tonight
> 
> just thought i'll throw that out there


What an improvement! :clap: 

I really want Luther Head!


----------



## alienyang (Nov 11, 2005)

yup,he played pretty good


----------



## tonygao (Nov 10, 2005)

Where's HEAD? Every can be HEAD.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Wesley hit 2 shots tonight just thought i'll throw that out there


Yeah, I scored six buckets and played lockdown "D" on a pretty good player at the gym I play at yesterday too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I'm gonna go ahead and add this to my sig. i added people who actually seemed to want head from reading this thread instead of posting for other reasons. from now on if you want to join you either have to say "I WANT HEAD" or "WE WANT HEAD" (post it or pm me if you want). if you dont want to be in it, message me and i'll remove you.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wesley has sucked for awhile now, so it's about time that someone else replaces him. Play Jon Barry for 30+ minutes for crying out loud.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Want Head to simply play more or want Head to start? If it is former, then sure I agreed with you, although the best way to bring Wesley out of the slump, is to play him more. If it is the latter, then no because I think Head is best suited for a Ben Gordon-type of role.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I am in. "I WANT HEAD"


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wesley has sucked for awhile now, so it's about time that someone else replaces him. Play Jon Barry for 30+ minutes for crying out loud.


in that case, poor Jons gonna retire soon.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

We Want Head! :banana: 
indeed!
look at statistics on FGM-A
GAME 1 2 3 4 TOTAL PG
DW 4-1 7-1 4-0 2-2 17-4 23.5 -----really sucks
RA 9-3 9-5 12-4 9-1 30-13 43.3
DA 6-2 14-4 7-2 17-6 44-14 31.8 -----sucks
SS 6-2 8-2 9-3 12-5 35-12 34.2
LH ---- 4-2 4-2 4-2 12-6 50.0
We Want Head! :banana:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd wait until next year to give him alot of PT and the chance to start. I mean for the 24th pick hes getting a lot of PT anyway.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> I'd wait until next year to give him alot of PT and the chance to start. I mean for the 24th pick hes getting a lot of PT anyway.


see I don't like him being discriminated against because he's the 24th pick. Josh Howard was the 30th pick, Marquis Daniels wasn't drafted, and they both played a big role for a deep Dallas team during their rookie years. Plus Head was a senior, not some kid straight out of high school.

Looks like overall everyone is happy with Head playing his 30 minutes today. Go Head!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

What does everybody want...? Head!!!! What does everybody neeeeeed??? Head!!!!

(if you want the official phrasing and all, here it is: We Want Head)


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I want head becuase he is quick and is a real accurate shooter at times. Explosive and young and he's got a good pedigree. Just give em some more minutes JVG.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

jesus christ,your making it too easy for me !!

"we want head"

insert smutty joke in brackets >>>>>>( )


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

If this is the case then that means we need to take by force Jeff van Gundy's house.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> If this is the case then that means we need to take by force Jeff van Gundy's house.


:laugh:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Really... 

Van Gundy is the coach, he decides what to do. 

He reminds me of his brother, of what he did when Alonzo came at Miami. The whole Arena was shouting "We want Zo!" and he was still not letting him in. Even Shaquille said that....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Really...
> 
> Van Gundy is the coach, he decides what to do.
> 
> He reminds me of his brother, of what he did when Alonzo came at Miami. The whole Arena was shouting "We want Zo!" and he was still not letting him in. Even Shaquille said that....


 I think stubborness runs in the family. :laugh:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I think stubborness runs in the family. :laugh:


Yeah, I think it's the first characteristic.  :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

DavidBlunkett said:


> jesus christ,your making it too easy for me !!
> 
> "we want head"
> 
> insert smutty joke in brackets >>>>>>( )


smutty joke, that would just be inappropriate for this thread. i dont even know what would make you think of such a thing.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL................funniest topic name ever


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Add me. Wesley suck...this year


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wesley is old...

They should have kept Nachbar, he was a good player, and much younger than Wesley..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Add me. Wesley suck...this year


you didnt say the magic words.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> you didnt say the magic words.



Neither did everyone else.:raised_ey


By the way,what is the magic word?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wanna go out with me?! 

Now for real, I guess it's "please".There's no other magical word I can think of right now....


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Neither did everyone else.:raised_ey
> 
> 
> By the way,what is the magic word?


I didn't say the majic word, but I did put an exclamation point at the end of my request...

Please and thank you still go a long way.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Neither did everyone else.:raised_ey
> 
> 
> By the way,what is the magic word?


everyone who didnt do it, did it before i added it to my profile so they were grandfathered in. some people pm'ed it to me.

edyz, come on, your 14 and in romania, give it up. and if you ever post "i want head" here, your gonna have to specify what kind before i let you in.

edit: edyz and 4ever, you are aware the magic words are "i want head." and you did say it 4ever.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

we want head


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> edyz, come on, your 14 and in romania, give it up. and if you ever post "i want head" here, your gonna have to specify what kind before i let you in.
> 
> edit: edyz and 4ever, you are aware the magic words are "i want head." and you did say it 4ever.


What do you mean what kind?! 

And what's with the first remark?! I was joking....

Like this:

I want Head


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

looks like sanguine some cheap cost rookie player change for huge brilliant men,I just asking yours,become head like ...err...wade?with qualification for the JVG?So dreaming at all.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> everyone who didnt do it, did it before i added it to my profile so they were grandfathered in. some people pm'ed it to me.
> 
> edyz, come on, your 14 and in romania, give it up. and if you ever post "i want head" here, your gonna have to specify what kind before i let you in.
> 
> edit: edyz and 4ever, you are aware the magic words are "i want head." and you did say it 4ever.


And I'll say it again...somebody please give us head! He outscored all guards in fewer minutes on the court last night. I don't expect SkiptomyLou to be a big scorer, but if Freakin' Wesley is going to get all those minutes, his butt needs to be scoring.

Gimme L Head... or El Head.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> everyone who didnt do it, did it before i added it to my profile so they were grandfathered in. some people pm'ed it to me.
> 
> edyz, come on, your 14 and in romania, give it up. and if you ever post "i want head" here, your gonna have to specify what kind before i let you in.
> 
> edit: edyz and 4ever, you are aware the magic words are "i want head." and you did say it 4ever.



Pimped Out: "I want head"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What do you mean what kind?!
> 
> And what's with the first remark?! I was joking....
> 
> ...


yeah, i was joking too, its all good.

and the word head has several meaning, thats what my second remark was about.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, i was joking too, its all good.
> 
> and the word head has several meaning, thats what my second remark was about.



So am I added or not?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yo pimped out, I WANT HEAD!!

lol

add me man! Im all for this kid!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HotGirlTracie said:


> So am I added or not?


yeah, i was gonna do it earlier, but had class.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow this thing's really taking off!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, i was joking too, its all good.
> 
> and the word head has several meaning, thats what my second remark was about.


actually i didn't know its another meaning until i checked it in urbandictionary.com just now. :angel: Awesome topic name


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> actually i didn't know its another meaning until i checked it in urbandictionary.com just now. :angel: Awesome topic name


yeah, its a hell of a lot funnier now, aint it.

now if only we can get jvg to join.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We want Head, and tonight we got Head! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, and it was kind of... listless.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

absolutely spectacular performance by head tonight.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OK. Shove me in. I want head.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

I gotta get myself Some HEAD too Pimped Out! Thank ya!

As for those Magic words...

Abracadabra.... ok,

I WANT HEAD


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I've just added Luther Head to my fantasy pool team, that's how confident I am in him.

Then again, I dropped Scott Padgett to get him (it's a 16 team pool) :biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We got Head, We got Head!!!! :banana:


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

review this thread.

i want head.

add me~


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Haha this reminds me of a Machine Head show I went to where the whole crowd was chanting, "WE WANT HEAD!"... anyway...

As far as the player goes... yeah I could use a little more Head... sign me up.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

look at all your bandwagoners, wanting head now that we already got it. anyways, youre all added


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I've already had a bunch of Head so I know Head.. I dont need to get on any bandwagon.. I've been wanting him to play for a while.. For a long while wherever he ended up


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> look at all your bandwagoners, wanting head now that we already got it. anyways, youre all added


Ummm.... change it to the WE GOT HEAD club?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sweeper said:


> Ummm.... change it to the WE GOT HEAD club?


 Nah, because we can't seem to get enough Head.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I WANT HEAD!!! :curse: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nah, because we can't seem to get enough Head.


:rofl:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Yep.

I love Head! :banana:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

He did it again!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Dude is just...clutch!


----------



## LuddyLuBaby2 (Jan 11, 2006)

You have got to love Luther. He hustles out there more than any other Rocket, maybe even more than any other NBA player. With all these injuries it is the perfect time for Luther to start. He has shown that he hasn't hit the rookie wall yet. Van Gundy start Luther!


----------

